# Power mirrors fuse location - Solved



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

My mirror adjustment is not working on either left or right side for my gen2 Cruze.

I found some videos that state this is probably due a blown fuse. 

Can anyone tell me which fuse to check? It is not clear from fuse descriptions provided on the fuse box cover

thanks
jeff


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

oregon_rider said:


> My mirror adjustment is not working on either left or right side for my gen2 Cruze.
> 
> I found some videos that state this is probably due a blown fuse.
> 
> Can anyone tell me which fuse to check? It is not clear from fuse descriptions provided on the fuse box cover


Try F14 in the instrument panel fuse box. The 2017 owner's manual says it is "in the center of the console, under the heater, ventilation, and air conditioning controls." 

In the manual, F14 is labeled "Exterior mirrors/Lane keep assist/High-beam headlamp auto control". So try that first. If it doesn't work, I can look for more info.

Doug

.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks. I found it. I didn't realize there was another fuse block hidden at bottom of the center stack.

That fuse is good. So I will take into dealer as it is still under warranty.

I also have an issue with the tpms so I will ask that they fix that issue as well.

Jeff


----------

